# Final Fantasy XVI - Was wäre euer Wunschkonzept?



## Gilgamesh4 (9. Februar 2018)

Was würdet ihr euch wünschen? Ich hätte gerne wieder mal etwas im Stil von FFIX. Also nicht ganz so ernst, bunt, märchenhaft..


----------



## Silarwen (9. Februar 2018)

Ich würde mir ein Back to the Roots wünschen. Vielleicht ein Mix aus Mittelalter und Steampunk - so in Richtung Final Fantasy 9 wäre toll. Das alte Kampfsystem muss ich nicht unbedingt haben, wenn sie es aber so umsetzen wie in Persona 5, dann hätte ich aber auch nix dagegen


----------



## Tikume (9. Februar 2018)

Vom Szenario auf jeden Fall weiter weg von etwas "realitätsnahem", Richtung FF9 wäre ok.

Und was die Story geht sollten Sie echt mal in sich gehen. Es wäre schön wenn man die Story versteht und das ohne zusätzliche Filme und Serien 

 

Die Tales of Spiele, die Trails Reihe oder auch Xenoblade Chronicles zeigen wo da der Hammer hängt und deklassieren die letzten Final Fantasy Spiele deutlich.

 

Ich hatte meinen Spaß mit FF15, aber angesichts des Budgets und der Entwicklungszeit kam da zu wenig rum. Geile Grafik ist nicht alles. Ein Trails in the Sky mit solcher Grafik hat mich weitaus mehr abgeholt.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2018)

Ich würde mich ja freuen, wenn es etwas individualisierbares gibt wie beispielsweise das Matiera-System aus FF7. Muss nicht genauso sein. Nur halt irgendwas bei dem man mit Fähigkeiten oder was auch immer ein bisschen experimentieren kann.


----------



## Tikume (10. Februar 2018)

*schiesst ein hippes Bild von Schrottinator und präsentiert es am Lagerfeuer*

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2018)

?


----------



## braynucar (6. September 2018)

ich verstehe nicht,


----------



## ChocoboKnight99 (27. Oktober 2020)

Tja, mittlerweile ist die Katze ja aus dem Sack... weiss noch nicht was ich genau davon halten soll, aber sieht schon ziemlich geil aus


----------



## Kaldorei-Magier (29. Oktober 2020)

Also das Remake von VII sieht eigl ziemlich gut aus. Soweit ich es verstanden habe, ist es auch das erste von einer Remake-Serie. Ich hoffe, dass sie auch VI endlich remaken. Der Teil braucht es unbedingt.


----------

